# Правильная настройка route [Решено]

## ntsite

В поиске не нашел, потому создаю тему. Если вдруг она есть, то не забивайте сильно камнями ^_^

Проблема такая:

Имеется - Gentoo Base System release 1.12.11.1

Версия ядра - 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 (SMP)

eth0 - 192.168.100.254 (смотрит в локальную сеть)

eth1 - 192.168.68.21 gw 192.168.68.1 (смотрит в сторону провайдера)

ppp0 - динамический адрес, задается при подключении и каждые 12 часов разрывается.

В общем проблема такая, при опущеном ppp0 сервер видит сетку и провайдера (т.е. я могу ходить по его внутренней сетке, смотреть сайты и пользоваться их услугами).

При поднятии ppp0 приходится прописывать

```
route add default ppp0
```

Тем самым, (мой домашний комп тоже подключен к этому же провайдеру, т.е. я работаю по ssh удаленно по адресу 192.168.68.21) с внутренней сетки провайдера я не могу достучаться до 192.168.68.21 Могу только на внешний адрес, это не удобно, т.к. каждые 12 часов у меня новый адрес (конечно сейчас я занимаюсь впросом про то, чтобы был постоянный IP адрес).

Вопрос собственно в чем, как правильно прописать маршруты, чтобы я мог обращаться с дома на адрес 192.168.68.21.

iptables настраивал по этому мануалу.

Вместо eth1 поставил ppp0 - думаю что проблема тут...

P.S. С юниксами только начинаю знакомится, потому сильно не ругайтесь, чайник я пока еще =)Last edited by ntsite on Tue Dec 16, 2008 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ba

Информации маловато, но наугад так - 

```
route add -net 192.168.0.0/16 gw 192.168.68.1
```

----------

## ntsite

Какая информация еще нужна?

eth1 - 192.168.68.21 gw 192.168.68.1 - маска 255.255.255.0

P.S. Еще хотел спросить, я использую PPPoE.

```
mru 1492

mtu 1400
```

Как правильней указать эти данные, чтобы не возникали проблемы с открытием страничек в интернете?

Я указал, в /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )             

  link_ppp0="eth1"                

  plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )        

  username_ppp0='логин'          

  password_ppp0='пароль'      

pppd_ppp0=(                       

            "debug"               

            "defaultroute"        

            "updetach"            

            "mru 1492"            

            "mtu 1400"            

            "lcp-echo-failure 10" 

            "lcp-echo-interval 60"

            )                     
```

Но если я буду делать например:

 *Quote:*   

> (Замените "vla9h92" вашим именем пользователя и "password" вашим паролем)
> 
> # nano /etc/ppp/pap-secrets
> 
> # клиент    сервер  пароль
> ...

 

То как быть в таком случае?

----------

## ba

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> Какая информация еще нужна?
> 
> eth1 - 192.168.68.21 gw 192.168.68.1 - маска 255.255.255.0

 

1. какая внутрення сеть у твоего провайдера?

2. со свого домашнего компа ты ходишь с включенным pppoe? какой у него дефолт роут без pppoe?

хотя вобщем-то указанная выше комманда выполненная на обоих машинах должна помочь в любом случае(только соответсвенно гейтвей на твоей домашней машине возможно нужно указать другой)...

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Еще хотел спросить, я использую PPPoE.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

указать это в /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

а зачем делать вторым способом? он вроде считатся устаревшим...

----------

## ntsite

Да, pppoe всегда включено.

Настройки интерфейса eth1

```
config_eth1=(              

  "192.168.68.21/24"       

)                          

                           

routes_eth1=(              

  "default gw 192.168.68.1"

  )
```

До включения pppoe все работает хорошо. Само собой сервер интернет пока не видит, только внутренние ресурсы провайдера. После поднятия ppp0 сервер получает внешний адрес 85.15.0.0/32 - если не изменяет память.

Пока роуты не поменяешь, ничего не происходит, я так же хожу по внутренней сети, а в интернет не могу.

Ввожу команду

```
route add default ppp0
```

Сервер начинает ходить по интернету и раздавать интернет пользователям. А со стороны провайдера становится невозможно достучаться до eth1.

Вот так хватит информации?

А насчет ppp0 про устаревший способ, мне кажется он более простым, просто пока у меня провайдер внешний адрес выдает dhcp я использую этот метод. Но надеюсь в ближайшее будущее будет статика.

И где именно в /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf  можно изменить параметр

```
mru 1492

mtu 1400
```

Полистал конфиг, не нашел таких значений...

----------

## ba

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> Да, pppoe всегда включено.
> 
> Настройки интерфейса eth1

 

а на домашнем? и пробовал то что я писал?

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> А насчет ppp0 про устаревший способ, мне кажется он более простым, просто пока у меня провайдер внешний адрес выдает dhcp я использую этот метод. Но надеюсь в ближайшее будущее будет статика.

 

а какая разница статика или нет?

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> И где именно в /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf  можно изменить параметр
> 
> ```
> mru 1492
> 
> ...

 

в PPPD_EXTRA=

----------

## ntsite

На домашнем у меня winXP - там роуты настроены и внутреннюю сеть я пингую и до меня могут достучаться по вн IP, тут я даже вопросов не задаю.

Проблема именно с сервером... после route add default ppp0

А почему статика лучше? Я хоть буду уверен, что каждые 12 часов дисконекта у меня будет один и тот же адрес  :Smile: 

P.S. Попробовал, не помогло...

Насчет pppoe - разобрался, добавил...

Остались только проблемы с маршрутизацией...  :Sad:  Кстати, а как удалить это правило, которое добавил?

```
route add -net 192.168.0.0/16 gw 192.168.68.1
```

----------

## ba

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> На домашнем у меня winXP - там роуты настроены и внутреннюю сеть я пингую и до меня могут достучаться по вн IP, тут я даже вопросов не задаю.

 

так настройки-то покажи...

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> А почему статика лучше? Я хоть буду уверен, что каждые 12 часов дисконекта у меня будет один и тот же адрес :)

 

я имел ввиду что и статику и динамику можно сделать и старым и новым способом

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> P.S. Попробовал, не помогло...

 

это очень странно... тогда есть более сложный вариант

```
emerge iproute2

echo '2 internal' > /etc/iproute2/rt_tables

ip route add -net 192.168.68.0/24 dev eth1 table internal

ip route add default via 192.168.68.1 table internal

ip rule add from 192.168.68.21 table internal
```

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> Остались только проблемы с маршрутизацией... :( Кстати, а как удалить это правило, которое добавил?
> 
> ```
> route add -net 192.168.0.0/16 gw 192.168.68.1
> ```
> ...

 

```
route del -net 192.168.0.0/16
```

----------

## ntsite

Хорошо, с этим пакетиком можно глянуть. Только в нем совсем не было правил для ppp0

Думаю просто на днях уже сделают постоянный внешний адрес и тогда не нужно будет мучиться. Главное чтобы директор меньше совещаний проводил и дал провайдеру нужную подпись....  :Sad: 

Думаю все же сделать первым способом, т.е. без ppp0, а чтобы адрес внешний торчал на eth1

Хотя продолжим насчет маршрутизации. Может ли проблемой быть iptables? На сколько я помню у меня там в правилах фигурирует только eth0 и ppp0

Если да, то могу показать скрипт правил... но это уже только завтра, т.к. сейчас нет доступа к серверу  :Sad: 

А насчет домашних настроек, не вижу в них смысла. Роуты вообще не прописывал. Стоит хрюшка -> сетевая карта -> adsl модем с поднятым dhcp -> и PPPoE... Вот и всего. Модем в режиме бриджа.

```
Активные маршруты:

Сетевой адрес           Маска сети      Адрес шлюза       Интерфейс  Метрика

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0     85.15.80.114    85.15.80.114       1

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.2       21

       85.15.80.1  255.255.255.255     85.15.80.114    85.15.80.114       1

     85.15.80.114  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       50

   85.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     85.15.80.114    85.15.80.114       50

        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1

      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       20

      192.168.1.2  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       20

    192.168.162.0    255.255.255.0    192.168.162.1   192.168.162.1       20

    192.168.162.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

  192.168.162.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.162.1   192.168.162.1       20

    192.168.165.0    255.255.255.0    192.168.165.1   192.168.165.1       20

    192.168.165.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

  192.168.165.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.165.1   192.168.165.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    192.168.162.1   192.168.162.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    192.168.165.1   192.168.165.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     85.15.80.114    85.15.80.114       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     85.15.80.114    85.15.80.114       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.162.1   192.168.162.1       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.165.1   192.168.165.1       1

Основной шлюз:        85.15.80.114
```

Постоянных маршрутов нет.

P.S. Начинаю уже думать, что 3 интерфейса это не шутки  :Smile: 

----------

## ba

а с iproute2 попробовал?

----------

## ntsite

Нет еще, я с Дальнего востока, у нас сейчас пол 12-го ночи  :Smile:  Так что уже завтра на работе буду пробовать.

----------

## ntsite

В общем все работает.

при добавлении

```
route add -net 192.168.0.0/16 gw 192.168.68.1
```

Плюс еще поправил iptables все заработало.

Спасибо за помощь.

Осталось только решить вопрос с вводом debian в домен на gentoo samba+pdc - никто с таким не сталкивался?

P.S. Хотя нет, не работает, я ошибся  :Sad: 

Странно, а мне говорили работает  :Sad:  Короче буду ждать постоянного IP, меньше головников будет... теперь только бы с доменом разобраться...

P.S.S. Все, сори! Как и писал, все работает. Попросил знакомого (он тоже от того же провайдера) пингануть 192.168.68.21 - у него есть пинг, а у меня не было. Пошаманил свои роуты и все норм стало.

Первый совет помог сильно, просто не до конца разобрался в начале.

Я так понимаю надо изменить тему, что проблема решена?

И еще, хотел спросить, про домен или лучше создать новую тему?

----------

